# So much debt



## mingle (10 Oct 2006)

Is there any company out there in Ireland that can help with a consolidate loan. I went to my original bank and they refused. Also tried restructering but could not also because of arrears.
Income a month: 2240

BOI Loan: 10,000 = in arrears of 650 (cancel pay pro on this to pay this off) The loan never seems to be doing down as interest is going on there every 4 months of over 250 euros.
Repayments of 228/month over 5 years.

GE Loan: 10,000 - No arrears at the time been, yet again Im paying 240/month over 5 years - cancelling Pay Pro also which will bring it down to 206/month.

BOI Visa - Card has been cancelled so no more usage. Arrears of 2200 which interest accumilating every month also. Bank is willing to set a repayment of 75 euros for the next 3 months and then try up it after that date.

PTSB: Non - overdraft debit of 1000 euros.

BOI O/Draft - 1000 (every 24th when my wage goes in it clears the whole overdraft but then i need access to all my wage again so by the end of the month im back to -1000 on account) Cant cancel o/draft as my income would clear it but then would not have access to any funds.

Bord Gais: Arrears of 900 - heating has been cut off last few weeks. Its freezing here - omg winter is coming.

ESB: Monthly bills usually 60 -100 every 2 months. But arrears of 550.

Rent: 700 every month. Never late with this so far.

My aim is to clear all the arrears, then try clear all loans before due date etc. 
Has anyone got any ideas or suggestions.
Will be thinking of heading to Mabs at the end of the month as i have a week off, need to do some serious thinking.

Thanks


----------



## mingle (10 Oct 2006)

oh have smart telecom 35 a month - paid fine by direct debit -only use broadband, never use landline phone (free line rental inc)
have a 3G phone in contract till July 07, paying 45/month, however i have started working for O2 and have been given a company phone with call value etc on there. But the cancel contract fee for 3G is 405euros.

We have sky which is 67 a month - in arrears of 190 and have been cut off also.


----------



## mingle (10 Oct 2006)

any suggestions on there guys, have read through alot of posts of people in similiar situations. But its just having to take the first step out of the debt.

I want to be free, i want to be debt free la la la la


----------



## ClubMan (10 Oct 2006)

4. Please don't duplicate *or reply to your own recent posts just to "bump them up" to the top of a topic list*


----------



## conor_mc (11 Oct 2006)

mingle said:


> oh have smart telecom 35 a month - paid fine by direct debit -only use broadband, never use landline phone (free line rental inc)
> have a 3G phone in contract till July 07, paying 45/month, however i have started working for O2 and have been given a company phone with call value etc on there. But the cancel contract fee for 3G is 405euros.
> 
> We have sky which is 67 a month - in arrears of 190 and have been cut off also.


 
You don't _need_ broadband, nor do you _need_ sky anymore, don't keep it once you've cleared the arrears - get rid of both and redirect the cash to where it is needed.

Do you have any family/friends who might be interested in taking on your 3G phone so you can offload the bill? Even if you shared the monthly cost, it'd knock €25 off your monthly outgoings.

That's 35+45+67 = €147 a month straight-away you've been spending on unnecessary costs, okay maybe less 10/20 a month for a normal mobile. I'd suggest you need to have a good look at where you're spending your money every month. Pub lunches at work? Nip out for a latte at 11am?

You need to seriously analyse and address the root cause of your debt i.e. overspending.


----------



## Howitzer (11 Oct 2006)

conor_mc said:


> .........
> You need to seriously analyse and address the root cause of your debt i.e. overspending.


 
Big time. You've a 3G phone which you must have got in July this year yet have just been disconnected by Bord Gas for a E900 bill that must be outstanding from last Winter. Cop on. Stop looking for a quick fix (consolidating) and address your overspending. Otherwise you'll be posting again this time next with the exact same scenario but this time with a 30K consolidated loan hanging over you.


----------



## Satanta (11 Oct 2006)

Plenty of banks/lenders who do consolidate loans, just tough to find one who'll consolidate loans when your such a high risk! 

As you said, lots of other threads on these types of situations so go through all the information there.

CC: try and arrange a transfer to get (at least some of the debt) at 0% [could struggle getting this with your credit history but worth a few phone calls to see]

Loans: Try and stop these from going into arreras. Anything which shows up on your ICB report (CC, loans etc.) should be the priority as this has long lasting effects.

Mabs: Get onto them ASAP. They may be able to agree lower repayments with some of your debts to allow you to be able to start clearing them without racking up extra debt on living costs. They can't solve it overnight, but they can help you get into a position where you can solve the problem over time.

As already mentioned, cut out all spending that isn't essential. You need to put ever € you can afford towards the debts.

The biggest problem isn't the fact that you aren't clearing the debts (though this is a problem and needs to be looked at) fast and need to consolidate, it's the spending that got you into this position in the first place. You need to get this under control if you ever want to be debt free.


----------



## Violet Rose (11 Oct 2006)

mingle said:


> ESB: Monthly bills usually 60 -100 every 2 months. But arrears of 550.
> 
> Will be thinking of heading to Mabs at the end of the month as i have a week off, need to do some serious thinking.


 
Firstly, I can see where you are coming from, I was there as well.... 
but you have taken the best step - contact MABS  - they will help you out big time... speaking from experience.

The ESB - you can get a swipe card from them - just say 100 every 2 months - if you pay 20 per week - you would be paying average 160 per 2 months - you would be covering your bill plus paying off the arrears - ESB will allow this (been there and still there)  

Cant offer anymore - but contact MABS -


----------



## deanwood (11 Oct 2006)

Your rents seem very high....would you consider moving???


----------



## Dipole (12 Oct 2006)

If Sky is out of contract period then don't pay anymore - you own the box and will still recieve all the free to air programming.  It's a luxury you can't afford as is broadband at the moment.

BOI loan is about 13% APR - that's not competitive.


----------



## ClubMan (12 Oct 2006)

Ya i have got onto to sky were cancelling the bill. Also im going to see if anyone can take over the mobile phone. I have already adv 3 that i have a company phone. I rang mabs and i am making an appointment for the end of oct, first i need to list out every debt and income etc to show then.



mingle said:


> So far i have managed to open a credit union account. Not for the purpose of taking out loans but just to get me into the habit of saving every month.


You would be most likely be better off with one of the high yielding lump sum or regular savings deposit accounts listed in the _Financial Best Buys _section which are probably paying out more than the _CU _ever will.


> I did a rough budget last nite


 Why not post it here for comments?


> and found that I can afford to pay the monthly repayments on everything but what was holding me back was when trying to pay the arreas, i would have new current monthly bills and loans coming through again which would push me backwards again.
> 
> The only savings im putting into the credit union is only whatever coppers i build up and then change over. Hopefully im on the right track.


 If you have debts/arrears that you should be clearing then you should probably not be saving and should instead be using the spare cash to reduce your debts.

Why are you deferring the appointment with _MABS _until the end of the month instead of doing it immediately?


----------



## mingle (13 Oct 2006)

So far i have managed to open a credit union account. Not for the purpose of taking out loans but just to get me into the habit of saving every month.

I have dropped the consolidation loan, and am putting myself into overtime at work in order to try pay of the debts. I did a rough budget last nite and found that I can afford to pay the monthly repayments on everything but what was holding me back was when trying to pay the arreas, i would have new current monthly bills and loans coming through again which would push me backwards again. 

The only savings im putting into the credit union is only whatever coppers i build up and then change over. Hopefully im on the right track.


----------



## TarfHead (13 Oct 2006)

One thing that occurred to me reading this is that you've haven't included any detail on your lifestyle expenses.

For example, how much on taxis, social life, discretionary cups of mocha frappa latte whatever, etc. ?

In other words, what have you being spending your money on instead of letting the loans go unpaid ? How much of that spend are you going to reduce ?


----------



## mingle (13 Oct 2006)

ClubMan said:


> You would be most likely be better off with one of the high yielding lump sum or regular savings deposit accounts listed in the _Financial Best Buys _section which are probably paying out more than the _CU _ever will.
> Why not post it here for comments?
> If you have debts/arrears that you should be clearing then you should probably not be saving and should instead be using the spare cash to reduce your debts.
> 
> Why are you deferring the appointment with _MABS _until the end of the month instead of doing it immediately?


Thats true i'll have a look at Rabobank and Northern Rock, i wouldnt have a lump sum so one of them is out of the question.

When i get home i'll post up the plan i have for ye all to see, just so i know if im doing something right or wrong. Maybe ye can advise me further.

The money advisor is not back until the 25th Oct, and I also have under 2 weeks off from the 21st onwards also. So on both sides it made more sense, i asked if they were opened this sat, but they dont.


----------



## mingle (13 Oct 2006)

TarfHead said:


> One thing that occurred to me reading this is that you've haven't included any detail on your lifestyle expenses.
> 
> For example, how much on taxis, social life, discretionary cups of mocha frappa latte whatever, etc. ?
> 
> In other words, what have you being spending your money on instead of letting the loans go unpaid ? How much of that spend are you going to reduce ?


 
Well i usually pay 3 euros for a day saver for bus every day. Need to get 2 buses to get to work that takes me almost 2 hours in the morning and 2 hours in the evening.

I rarely go out, dont smoke or drink much, usually get a bottle of wine every 2 weeks to drink at home (watching X Factor), this morning the buses were on strike so it cost me 20 euros to get to work (which was my weekend spend for tesco value shopping) now thats gone.
I guess the problem is im not sure where the money goes, i havent kept a diary on this which i am now going to. I badly need to tbh.

oh and at work we get as much free coffee, cappucino, tea, water to get us through the day. Believe me working in a call centre its badly needed.


----------



## mingle (13 Oct 2006)

mingle said:


> Thats true i'll have a look at Rabobank and Northern Rock, i wouldnt have a lump sum so one of them is out of the question.
> 
> When i get home i'll post up the plan i have for ye all to see, just so i know if im doing something right or wrong. Maybe ye can advise me further.
> 
> The money advisor is not back until the 25th Oct, and I also have under 2 weeks off from the 21st onwards also. So on both sides it made more sense, i asked if they were opened this sat, but they dont.


 

i am doing so much over time up until my holidays and also when i am back, but because i have 9 days to take there is no other dates available to take them and they dont carry forward so i had no other choice but to take them at the end of oct.


----------



## Humpback (13 Oct 2006)

mingle said:


> this morning the buses were on strike


 
 Where are you living, mingle?


----------



## mingle (13 Oct 2006)

ronan_d_john said:


> Where are you living, mingle?



Limerick why do you ask?


----------



## ClubMan (13 Oct 2006)

Presumably because there was no obvious news about any bus strike in _Ireland _today.


----------



## mingle (14 Oct 2006)

Ok as promised here is the dreaded debt situation.

Monthly Income: - 2,375

Monthly Loans:
BOI Loan - 228 (10,000 loan over 5 years) after a year interest has brought this back over 10,000 again so not much taken off. In arrears of 700 euros, but i have applied for the payment protection to be cancelled with this which will be paid against the arrears as pp had been paid in full up front.

GE Capital Loan - 240 with payment protection. 10,000 loan. Not sure on balance at the moment. I am cancelling this so will bring the payment to 205 per month.

Credit Card: The card is cancelled and I have a balance of 2,100 to pay. Have arranged with them to pay 75 a month.

BOI Overdraft: 1,000
BOI Overdraft: 750
PTSB Overlimit: Overspent Laser Card(now cancelled) 900

Rent: 700

Eircom: Arrears 120 (once paid finally gone)

Smart Telecom: 35 per month (has been paid on time so far)

3G Phone: 45 last month went up to 70 (in arrears with this at the moment). Tried to find someone to take over bills, but no one around me wants a bill phone.

Bord Gais: 900 - cut off since last month. Had letter in door this last week to arrange installment, but service will not be restored until balance is paid. Will be enquire about the pay as you use service? Want to wait until i speak with Mabs to see how much i can afford to pay them. Dont want to promise what i cant pay.

Sky TV: 68 a month, in arrears of 190 service is cut off. Thinking of cutting off movies and sports and bringing package down to 29.99

ESB: Roughly comes in around 50 a month. In arrears of over 450 at the mo.

TV License: 150euros

Food: Here is where we over spend. Not on grocery shopping but on take-away food. We spend approx 70 a week on this. How much should a weekly/monthly shopping between Lidl & Tesco Value be for 2 people. We def need to cut down on this. Also cans of coke in the shop and kitten food/litter etc. All in the local shop.

Clothing: Never bought anything in ages. But desperatly needing something for work.

Cleaning Products: Have never bought in a weekly/monthly shopping, just bought whenever we needed things, didnt keep track of cost, but it was in local shop so cost savings could have been made elsewhere ie Lidl. 

Fuel (Coal): Since we have been cut off by Bord Gais, spend 30 euros for 2 bags of coal, should last us for the next 2 to 3 months. 

Transport: 3euro day saver ticket by 5 days for a month is costing 65 euros, looked at savings here, can get a monthly ticket for 45, savings there already.

Health & Beauty: Like cleaning products, bought whenever we needed them ie in the local shop ie shampoo, soap, personal items, body sprays etc.

Pet Food: 3 boxes of whiskas kitten a week, over a month costs 70euros, inc a large bag of food for hamster. (just a cost, never bought this way yet)

Entertainment: Rarely go out, when do would spend approx 50euros on drinks and niteclub entry. Nightclub 12 euros, smirnoff ice 5euros each, usually drink 4 bottles from 9pm until 2am 20.00euros. Maybe food - 5euros, and taxi home 9euros.

Work Lunches: 2.50 per day over a month is approx 55-60 euros. Free Milk, Coffee, Tea, Water all day every day.

Not sure if im missing anything else, but will add on as soon as i remember.

Im finding the interest on the loans, credit card & overdraft is killing me, as any payments made doesnt really reduce anything.

Any comments or suggestions welcome.


----------



## thewatcher (15 Oct 2006)

Ah come on now,what are you not telling us ?

You've E25,000 in loans and overdrafts,you haven't paid the gas,esb,sky or phone and have major arrears in most of them.
And unless i've missed something you're trying to make out it's takeaway's, petfood and the odd taxi.

Where has all that money gone,when you weren't paying the bills what were you doing with it,i sense denial here or a wind up ?


----------



## Lewes (15 Oct 2006)

You must sit down and draw up a realistic BUDGET just like a business has to do to succeed. On the left hand side of the page list all of your monthly income from ALL sources. On the right hand side list ALL of your expenses including those that are being accumulated such as Insurance, electricity etc. Lets then have a look at the BALANCE to determine the exact couirse of action you need to take URGENTLY.


----------



## mingle (15 Oct 2006)

thewatcher said:


> i sense denial here or a wind up ?


 
I find your comment very insulting. Everything i mentioned above is exactly the situation i am in right now. There is no denial and this aint a wind up. I have already mentioned that it was my spending on take-away foods, convenient stores, from sitting down the other night i realised it was a mixture of 150 euros a week spent between the two. So now i know where money is going, i just want to get onto the right track.
The reason i came into arrears in various things was due to been unemployed from Jan to July. I was claiming unemployment benefit. My partner does not work as he is disabled. So he gets disability benefit. But since i started working in August, both our income can pay off some of the bills when they come in, rent has always been paid on time. Which is why im trying to do as much overtime as possible.


----------



## thewatcher (16 Oct 2006)

mingle said:


> I find your comment very insulting. Everything i mentioned above is exactly the situation i am in right now. There is no denial and this aint a wind up. I have already mentioned that it was my spending on take-away foods, convenient stores, from sitting down the other night i realised it was a mixture of 150 euros a week spent between the two. So now i know where money is going, i just want to get onto the right track.
> The reason i came into arrears in various things was due to been unemployed from Jan to July. I was claiming unemployment benefit. My partner does not work as he is disabled. So he gets disability benefit. But since i started working in August, both our income can pay off some of the bills when they come in, rent has always been paid on time. Which is why im trying to do as much overtime as possible.


 
Still can't see where the money went.

Your getting 600pw your rent is 175pw + food 150pw,that leaves 275pw. When you were unemployed you should have been getting rent allowance and yet you seem to have paid none of your houshold bills in a long time.

Where did the E25,000 go ?Did you buy anything with this you can realise to clear debts ?


----------



## Raskolnikov (16 Oct 2006)

thewatcher: Give her a break. If you're not keeping track of your money, then it's easy to start throwing it away.

mingle: You're in fairly serious trouble here. The fact that nearly all your utilities are overdue is a serious cause of concern. 



mingle said:


> Eircom: Arrears 120 (once paid finally gone)
> 
> Smart Telecom: 35 per month (has been paid on time so far)
> 
> 3G Phone: 45 last month went up to 70 (in arrears with this at the moment). Tried to find someone to take over bills, but no one around me wants a bill phone.


Seriously consider cutting the broadband, especially if you have the internet at work. Are you tied into a contract with it? Do you really need to have it? The 3G phone needs to go. I assume you're in a contract with it. What are the penalties for leaving the contract? €70 a month is a ridiculous expenditure for someone in your position. 2nd hand mobile + free sim card + €10 a month credit should do you.



mingle said:


> Sky TV: 68 a month, in arrears of 190 service is cut off. Thinking of cutting off movies and sports and bringing package down to 29.99


No offence, but you don't have the luxury of being able to afford €30 a month on TV, let alone €68. This luxury needs to be completely stopped at least until you've sorted out your situation.



mingle said:


> Food: Here is where we over spend. Not on grocery shopping but on take-away food. We spend approx 70 a week on this. How much should a weekly/monthly shopping between Lidl & Tesco Value be for 2 people. We def need to cut down on this. Also cans of coke in the shop and kitten food/litter etc. All in the local shop.
> 
> Clothing: Never bought anything in ages. But desperatly needing something for work.
> 
> ...


Lidl, Aldi, Tesco Value Brand, Penney's and second hand shops are the only places that you should be buying the above from. 

You need to make a point of _never_ visiting your local Spar/Centra/Petrol station shops. It's something that I do myself (most of the time). Get into Tesco/Aldi/Lidl and keep track of prices. Also, make sure you take a shopping list and stick to it.

I won't go as far as suggesting you should give up the pets!



mingle said:


> Entertainment: Rarely go out, when do would spend approx 50euros on drinks and niteclub entry. Nightclub 12 euros, smirnoff ice 5euros each, usually drink 4 bottles from 9pm until 2am 20.00euros. Maybe food - 5euros, and taxi home 9euros.


Once a month, if you're good.

You said your partner is on disability? Is this permanent? I don't mean to cause offence but is his condition such that he really can't work any kind of job?


----------



## CelloPoint (16 Oct 2006)

To the OP. Ok, you're on 2200 pm, which is about 32k a year?

You're in a mess, not sure why, but that's irrelevant as far as my reply is concerned.

You need to pay off all the urgent bills immediately - i.e. those that are so far in arrears that you're gonna have debt-collection agencies/solicitors banging on your door.

In order of preference:
a) Cold turkey for 6 months - all your spending down to your bus fare must be managed. In 6 months' time, you may still be in debt, but you will be in controlled debt and will be able to untighten your belt and allow for some small treats in your lifestyle. Uncontrolled debt is one step away from being on the street.
b) Sell all your non-essential personal belongings (TVs, iPods, computers, cars, dryers, hairdryers, books, CDs - literally *everything you own* - most of it was probably bought on borrowed money anyway, so it's not really yours in the first place.
c) ring up MBNA credit card and get a 6 month interest free balance transfer
d) ring up onedirect.ie (or similar) - they are easier to get loans from, but they charge higher interest rates. Make absolutely sure you are only borrowing exactly what you need - don't borrow E500 extra for that holiday/spa weekend to de-stress yourself - you don't deserve a holiday and going away/treating yourself will only make you feel worse and put you in a worse situation.
e) borrow money from friends (warning: you must pay them back promptly even if they insist you don't)


----------



## CCOVICH (16 Oct 2006)

thewatcher said:


> i sense denial here or a wind up ?


 
If anyone senses a 'wind up' when someone is asking a question they are free to:

(a) report the thread to the moderators; or 
(b) ignore the thread in question

Accusing other posters of making up debt problems for a laugh in the forum rather than by (a) above will not be tolerated.


----------



## Humpback (16 Oct 2006)

thewatcher said:


> Where has all that money gone,when you weren't paying the bills what were you doing with it,i sense denial here or a wind up ?


 
I'd have to echo the initial concerns here of thewatcher. If anyone is trying to get out of such a serious debt situation, the first step must be to understand how they got into that situation in the first place.

€32k per year wouldn't be insufficient to carry on a lifestyle described above (excluding debt repayments), so I'm not sure that this would be what EH would call "lifestyle debts".

Yet, the op has €26,500 in debts and overdue bills. The OP needs to understand how they got into that situation before any of the above comments and advice can be of any assistance at all.


----------



## mingle (16 Oct 2006)

Thanks everyone for your comments. I'll take them all into account.

The reason i got myself into this in the first place was basically been unemployed and still spending as if i was still working.

Basically my total income for the first 7 months of the year was a total of 

165.84
165.84
051.60
=====
382.98 * 28 week (7 months) = 10, 723.44

First of all i had been with my last employer 6 years, had 2 weeks off for christmas, was automatically approved a 10,000 loan which i took and used it to go on hols, get through christmas etc. I got a call new years day saying the company is closing down. Just got engaged etc, horrible time. Spent some money here and there doing 6 week courses.
Most bills had been paid on time, just a few like esb, bord gais etc.
Also at christmas time i moved into a house instead of that horrible apartment i had been renting. Which cost me 700 euros deposit and then 700 month in advance. So while both of us unemployed we had to already pay out 6,300.
Plus with the overspending on shops etc is why im in this mess already. What happens now is when i pay arrears the next bill comes in. Both my loans are not in arrears anymore, just the credit card, the card has been fully cancelled. I have never been in arrears with my rent. Just the few bills. Eircom is also sorted, had changed to smart for free line rental, we dont even use the phone. I have a company mobile with free call value every month, if i wanted to cancel 3 it would cost me over 400 euros.
We are already going without the tv as sky has cut us off.

so now im working our combined income after tax is 28400. Partner is blind. Tried to get rent allowance, but landlord wants us to be there a year before he would consider it. Just checking our repayments i guess.


----------



## Humpback (16 Oct 2006)

mingle said:


> First of all i had been with my last employer 6 years, had 2 weeks off for christmas, was automatically approved a 10,000 loan which i took and used it to go on hols, get through christmas etc.


 
You spent €10k over Christmas and a holiday?  

Fair enough. That takes into account the first €10k loan. You'd have had the 2nd €10k loan before you lost your job presumably. Where did that €10k go?


----------



## mingle (16 Oct 2006)

ronan_d_john said:


> You spent €10k over Christmas and a holiday?
> 
> Fair enough. That takes into account the first €10k loan. You'd have had the 2nd €10k loan before you lost your job presumably. Where did that €10k go?


 
Basically i used the 10,000 loan to go to america for 2 weeks, New York, Orlando, & St Petersburg Beach.  Inc spending it was roughly 6,000. 
Then we used 1,400 of it to pay for the rental and deposit of the house. (never thought i'd get the call)

To be honest, the rest was used to buy chrismtas presents, sorting out the house, buying clothes etc. 

The previous loan with GE was 10,000. That was used to get a car and pay insurance etc, car has been sold since last year etc.

So currently now the loans are sorted, i have set up direct debit to come out of my pay day. So will not go into arrears again with these. Already have arranged to pay a set amount per month direct debit off the credit card.

Never getting a loan again. Never getting into this position again. Do you think its a wise idea to have all bills come out direct debit. I have heard so many bad stories about this. Problems with so many banks re: direct debit.


----------



## Humpback (16 Oct 2006)

mingle said:


> The previous loan with GE was 10,000. That was used to get a car and pay insurance etc, car has been sold since last year etc.


 
What's the balance on the GE Loan then? You're paying off a loan which you took out to buy an asset that you don't even have any more? Did you buy the car new?



mingle said:


> Do you think its a wise idea to have all bills come out direct debit. I have heard so many bad stories about this. Problems with so many banks re: direct debit.


 
Direct Debit isn't the problem here. DD is only used to pay off the spending that you've already initiated yourself. If there's any issue for people with direct debit, it's their own insane spending habits that are the problem, not DD.


----------



## mell61 (16 Oct 2006)

mIngle,
firstly get yourself a small notebook, and write in it todays date and everything you spend from this moment on!
as soon as the money leave you hand, write it down.... you'll probably find a couple of areas where money has gone that you haven't factored into the infomation above (newspaper, magazines, can of mineral, bottle of water...) you'll be shocked at how much those €2 small purchases can add up to.
Are there any options for car sharing, if a co-worker lives close by they may like to share the petrol costs, and it should be cheaper for you - plus if you are spending on the any of the above, a door to door trip cuts out temptation.
Talk to Mabs, if you've just gotten engaged, you'll need to get a firm handle on your finances, otherwise you may not get the start in life you both want....


----------



## mell61 (16 Oct 2006)

If you're working with O2 now, they are part of the Tax Saver scheme for transport, so if you're using  bus eireann, you should be able to get an annual ticket deducted directly from your salary.   As its deducted from gross income, you should be looking at a cost of approx €30...
Also cut off sky completely, you can't afford €29.99 a month at the moment.
Bring your own lunch 3 days a week, it another €30 a month towards paying off your loans.
Have you considered moving, €700 for a place that isn't close to your work seems pretty high.... consider sharing a house, you may lose you privacy for a years or so, but you'll get your finances back in order.


----------



## disenchanted (18 Oct 2006)

I know you don't need to spend more, but I found this book extremely helpful, very easy to read and understand. I mean that and it will help.

Four Laws of Debt Free Prosperity by Blaine Harris.  Approx € 20


----------



## dats_right (18 Oct 2006)

ss


----------



## nelly (18 Oct 2006)

oh and get your partner to join the library and instead of watchin telly read a few books - its also a great place to find out about local, free stuff that is on. 
I was in the "breadline mode" like you for a while, without debt but I know how daunting it is especially when you have been used to spending. 

Also you only mention your spending - does your partner tend to fritter away money too? it will be very hard to be skint if he is spending away on take out etc aswell so make sure you are on the same page.


----------



## liteweight (18 Oct 2006)

Mingle's partner is blind, so I don't think he spends his day watching telly!!


----------



## Humpback (18 Oct 2006)

liteweight said:


> Mingle's partner is blind, so I don't think he spends his day watching telly!!


 
Listening? More likely than listening to the crap that is the new RTE1 schedule anyway.


----------



## marco (18 Oct 2006)

> Tried to get rent allowance, but landlord wants us to be there a year before he would consider it.



Can he do this? Maybe he just doesn't want to declare rental income to the revenue. You should be getting rental allowance!


----------



## liteweight (18 Oct 2006)

marco said:


> Can he do this? Maybe he just doesn't want to declare rental income to the revenue. You should be getting rental allowance!



Technically, he can't do this. Morally he shouldn't be doing this but I suspect, if they have a lease, he can terminate it at the appropriate time.


----------



## Miles (18 Oct 2006)

Even if your landlord does not agree you can submit the rent relief form to the revenue. Let the revenue deal with him if hes not compliant!


----------



## liteweight (18 Oct 2006)

Is it rent relief or rent allowance? Wasn't quite sure from original post. If it's rent relief then they should go ahead and claim it. They certainly don't need the landlord's agreement.


----------

